# Tshirts desgin concepts



## falcon64z8 (Apr 7, 2011)

Me and my buddy have created some concepts tshirts design and would appreciate your comments and feedback on them.  
~thanks

Link is on facebook, tell me if you guys can see it:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3944...100000759988684

New link on flicker:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57626320328453/


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the panda tree one is pretty cool.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't view without an account.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok I just posted the a new link on flicker check it out.


----------



## imshortandrad (Apr 7, 2011)

The one with the panda was amazing! I didn't really like the ones with text on them, though.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!


----------

